# system file access through file explorer on w10m



## karaki93 (Aug 31, 2016)

When microsoft started releasing insider builds we were able to access system file through the file explorer even without interop capabilities just a trick using telegram so i'm wondering if their  a tweak now using the interop to re-enable that again??


----------



## pijalaccount (Sep 1, 2016)

no need interop, just open it with MS Edge on address bar type "file:///u:/" without quote and hit enter


----------



## Satirus (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow, it really works!!!


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 1, 2016)

This is not system files access.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 1, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> This is not system files access.

Click to collapse



You could easily create another mount point in the registry for MainOS with another letter. But yeah you won't be able to have write permissions anyway.


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow, yeah, U:/ works, but not, say, C:/Data/ (which is the *exact* same thing). Silly app with a silly filter on it...


----------



## djamol (Sep 11, 2016)

GoodDayToDie said:


> Wow, yeah, U:/ works, but not, say, C:/Data/ (which is the *exact* same thing). Silly app with a silly filter on it...

Click to collapse



Add providers in favorite file managers.
For C: Drive add "File explorer" code path.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 11, 2016)

Be more explicit, please.


----------



## spavlin (Dec 6, 2016)

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HomeFolderMobile\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\{3936E9E4-D92C-4EEE-A85A-BC16D5EA0819}]
@="Frequent Places Folder"
```


----------



## djamol (Dec 7, 2016)

spavlin said:


> ```
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HomeFolderMobile\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\{3936E9E4-D92C-4EEE-A85A-BC16D5EA0819}]
> @="Frequent Places Folder"
> ```

Click to collapse



Hahahaha, lol @spavlin that's great :laugh:


----------



## Satirus (Dec 8, 2016)

Did this trick about this key and still i cannot see MainOS. What's the missing point?


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 8, 2016)

@spavlin

Thanks it's working


----------



## winphouser (Dec 8, 2016)

After applying @spavlin's registry tweak:

1. Open File Explorer

2. Ellipsis âž¡ Refresh

3. Scroll down to AutomaticDestinations and tap it

4. Tap MainOS.



Works on 950XL/14977.


----------



## laster27 (Dec 9, 2016)

spavlin said:


> ```
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HomeFolderMobile\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\{3936E9E4-D92C-4EEE-A85A-BC16D5EA0819}]
> @="Frequent Places Folder"
> ```

Click to collapse



thanks its work for 640 XL with build 14977


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 28, 2016)

It work.


----------



## winphouser (Jan 13, 2017)

'This PC' folder I haven't seen before 15007/950XL. Navigated to it using spavlin trick.


----------



## winphouser (Jan 16, 2017)

Add 'This PC'*folder to Total Commander:


 'User defined location'
 'SD Card'
 any folder on sd card
 'This PC'
 ' ✔ '


----------



## Tiroloco (Jan 22, 2017)

spavlin said:


> ```
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HomeFolderMobile\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\{3936E9E4-D92C-4EEE-A85A-BC16D5EA0819}]
> @="Frequent Places Folder"
> ```

Click to collapse



Phone Lumia 735, build 14393.693, interop unlock but can´t apply this registry change via CustomPFD nor Interop Tools registry editors. Both say "access denied" or "something was wrong...". 
I would appreciate any idea, thanks


----------



## Aries Prine (Jan 22, 2017)

spavlin said:


> ```
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HomeFolderMobile\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\{3936E9E4-D92C-4EEE-A85A-BC16D5EA0819}]
> @="Frequent Places Folder"
> ```

Click to collapse



How to do it?


----------



## Tiroloco (Jan 22, 2017)

Aries Prine said:


> How to do it?

Click to collapse



First, be careful while modifying registry or phone could become a brick.
Second, I expect this will help you but I´m not an expertise so take my words with caution and check other threads regarding registry mods.
1.- Unlock your phone following one of the different methods explained here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/list-unlock-utilities-guides-windows-10-t3261369
2.- Install or sideload a registry editor, -or use the one usually embedded on any interop tool you used before.
3.- Navigate through the registry to:[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HomeFolderMobile\NameSpace\DelegateFolders
4.- Create there a new subkey and name it {3936E9E4-D92C-4EEE-A85A-BC16D5EA0819}
5.- Open that and assign value "Frequent Places Folder" to a string type registry input.
6.- Cross-check this, please, before attempting it as I could have missed some important point despite the care taken on the explanation. 
Regards


----------



## Aries Prine (Jan 23, 2017)

Tiroloco said:


> First, be careful while modifying registry or phone could become a brick.
> Second, I expect this will help you but I´m not an expertise so take my words with caution and check other threads regarding registry mods.
> 1.- Unlock your phone following one of the different methods explained here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/list-unlock-utilities-guides-windows-10-t3261369
> 2.- Install or sideload a registry editor, -or use the one usually embedded on any interop tool you used before.
> ...

Click to collapse



I using build 14394.
It does not work.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 25, 2017)

laster27 said:


> thanks its work for 640 XL with build 14977

Click to collapse



I did it import it via IT but no success on AU


----------



## spavlin (Jan 25, 2017)

Ativ S (10.0.15014.1000):


----------



## Aries Prine (Jan 26, 2017)

spavlin said:


> Ativ S (10.0.15014.1000):

Click to collapse



It work on build 14393 ?


----------



## Nightsteed (Jan 26, 2017)

Aries Prine said:


> It work on build 14393 ?

Click to collapse



Yes, but it doesn't give you access to the "This PC" folder


----------



## Nkholil21 (Jan 26, 2017)

Access deined on Lumia 730 w10m official


----------



## Aries Prine (Jan 26, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Yes, but it doesn't give you access to the "This PC" folder

Click to collapse



Can you guide me in detail? Thanks!


----------



## djtonka (Jan 26, 2017)

you have to clear the " last opened" list first, then refresh it


----------



## Aries Prine (Jan 26, 2017)

djtonka said:


> you have to clear the " last opened" list first, then refresh it

Click to collapse



I done, but failed.
Help me!


----------



## Aries Prine (Feb 8, 2017)

djamol said:


> Add providers in favorite file managers.
> For C: Drive add "File explorer" code path.

Click to collapse



How to create file shortcut?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 8, 2017)

Create on PC, copy to phone.


----------



## Aries Prine (Feb 9, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Create on PC, copy to phone.

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## tameness (Feb 15, 2017)

*it does not word 14393.69*



Tiroloco said:


> First, be careful while modifying registry or phone could become a brick.
> Second, I expect this will help you but I´m not an expertise so take my words with caution and check other threads regarding registry mods.
> 1.- Unlock your phone following one of the different methods explained here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/list-unlock-utilities-guides-windows-10-t3261369
> 2.- Install or sideload a registry editor, -or use the one usually embedded on any interop tool you used before.
> ...

Click to collapse



10....14393.693
It does not work


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 15, 2017)

Del egateFolders.... without space.


----------



## spavlin (Feb 15, 2017)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/file-browser/9wzdncrfj29m#
Modified: View attachment FileBrowser_10.2.appx.zip (remove the zip and put through Portal)
*For interop/cap unlocked Devices ONLY*


----------



## Qosmio- (Feb 15, 2017)

Spavlin, the filebrowser gives a error when installing, Package could not be registered. (0x80073cf6) any idea? 14.393.693 

tnx


----------



## SSWJ (Feb 16, 2017)

Remove  .zip  and install it with interop tools?


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 16, 2017)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/access-root-folders-file-explorer-15063-t3637367


----------

